#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Home Articles >  >  >  Article: What's the difference between ASME Section VIII Division I and Division II S

## pocaterraj

You can view the page at **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

See More: Article: What's the difference between ASME Section VIII Division I and Division II S

----------


## umeshsakhareliya123

ASME sect-VIII* Div-1 Describe that main rules for construction of boiler and Div-II have alternate rule for boiler.

----------


## dhasarajan

> ASME sect-VIII* Div-1 Describe that main rules for construction of boiler and Div-II have alternate rule for boiler.



ASME Sec VIII not for Boilers. Specially for Construction of Pressure Vessels. Then* Div-1 for Construction of Pressure Vessels and Div-2 Alternative rules for Construction of Pressure Vessel.

----------


## Rammohan

Guide book for design of Section-VIII Pressure Vessels by Jawad and Farr.

This is a good reference book to start with.

----------


## Diegog1989

Buen d*a* podr*an facilitarme la última versión del ASME VIII Div. 1?

----------

